# Jasmine Tookes at the 2015 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in New York City, 10.11.2015 (x14)



## Toolman (14 Nov. 2015)

​


----------



## MetalFan (14 Nov. 2015)

Auch hier geht der Daumen hoch! :thumbup:


----------



## Bowes (1 Apr. 2016)

*Dankeschön für die hübsche Jasmine.*


----------

